# Utility Vehicle



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

That is exactly the point I was going after, everybody loves what they own. It's like the "Honor Roll" students stickers. Lostyooper I was just messin with ya to see how far you would go...kinda like grade school "nuh-uh's". You sure do tow alot though...How do you find the time to hunt? Kubota I believe, they are heavy, Ranger...nuh-uh. Mine is bigger than yours


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

hypox said:


> Do you have to wear a helmet when your driving or riding in one?


 No, and some of them you can drive on the road, Not the fast ones though. LOL. I drive my Mule on the road with a slow moving vechile sign on it.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

nice setup. I almost bought the camo mule 610, had the money out in the store and everything but...


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

bigmac said:


> nice setup. I almost bought the camo mule 610, had the money out in the store and everything but...


Ya I know you wanted more Speed right..LOL
After tweaking the governer a little, I can get about 32 MPH out of the Ole Mule..


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

bigmac said:


> That is exactly the point I was going after, everybody loves what they own. It's like the "Honor Roll" students stickers. Lostyooper I was just messin with ya to see how far you would go...kinda like grade school "nuh-uh's". You sure do tow alot though...How do you find the time to hunt? Kubota I believe, they are heavy, Ranger...nuh-uh. Mine is bigger than yours


i am usually out fishin but we have a place to go out 4 wheelin on private property that is 80 acreshalf swamp and muck and the other part high ground. the swamp is really deep and sticky mud. a bunch of people get to gether and see who can get thru or the farthest, you end up mud head to toe.


----------



## Serge (Feb 5, 2005)

Check out the 2008 Polaris RZR. It is trail legal, can tow 1500 lbs., 300 lb. rear rack capacity, 2 seater. Looks awesome!


----------

